# You're all going to hate me as well now...



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I apologise for the poor quality of pics, but here we go:



















Yes, that is _Garro: Oath of the Moment_ and _The Emperor's Finest_. 










That is _God King_ and _Wulfrik_

And Finally, 











_Dead Man Walking_ and _Prospero Burns_ .

Feel free to shower me with insults and the like. . 

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

How on earth did *you* get these so early?


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

It's okay, I hated you anyway. 

I'm not bothered about when I get the books, if I am honest. It's when I can be arsed to read them which matters. I have like twelve books which need reading, from September.

Also, I only want to read the last two, so..


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Baron: Black Library Reviewer. .

Dark Angel: :so_happy:

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Go away and die. How the fuck did you get Prospero Burns so early? its literally just come out on pre-order!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Angel of Blood:


Bane_of_Kings said:


> Baron: *Black Library Reviewer.*


:music:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

You SOB!, ive ordered my copies of _Wulfrik_, _Dead Men Walking_ and _Prospero Burns_ so they will be here soon, and of course _The Bloody Handed_. I see you don't get that as a reviewer .


----------



## Gobbo (Jun 4, 2008)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Angel of Blood:
> 
> :music:



Oh I hate you, I wish I had a mixed bucket of plastic kroot and the old goblin spearmen with the really sharp spears to throw at you one handful at a time.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Baron: Black Library Reviewer. .
> 
> Dark Angel: :so_happy:
> 
> Bane of Kings Out.


But how did *you* become an official BL reviewer, no offence but your reviews aren't *that* good?

Suddenly my desire to start reviewing my book collection (which is extensive) has peaked, if I can get books I want to read early I might have to break out the old biro and start jotting down opinions on the books I'm re-reading.

Only 3 out of those 6 books are ones I'm looking forwrds to getting- Emperors Finest, God King, and Prospero Burns. The others I might pick up when they're in the library or something.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

I've had _Garro: Oath_ for a while, it's pretty shite. 

Looking forward to _Prospero Burns_, it should be released to pre-orderers within the next week I imagine. So we won't get them much later than you at all.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> But how did *you* become an official BL reviewer, no offence but your reviews aren't *that* good?


I know that, and I've tried to improve as I go along, I hope you'll like the reviews for the upcoming books. First up should probably be Garro. 



Gobbo said:


> Oh I hate you, I wish I had a mixed bucket of plastic kroot and the old goblin spearmen with the really sharp spears to throw at you one handful at a time.


You're welcome. k:.



Lord of the Night said:


> You SOB!, ive ordered my copies of _Wulfrik_, _Dead Men Walking_ and _Prospero Burns_ so they will be here soon, and of course _The Bloody Handed_. I see you don't get that as a reviewer .


Well I don't know about _The Bloody Handed_. Well, there's something to save up for I guess . 

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> I know that, and I've tried to improve as I go along, I hope you'll like the reviews for the upcoming books. First up should probably be Garro.


I'd like to know how you became an official reviewer as well, I applied and never heard anything back.


----------



## Flayed 0ne (Aug 29, 2010)

uh...these books have ALL been on the shelf at my GW for at LEAST a week, we were all sitting around talking about em a few days ago...Black Library needs to update i guess...

:shok:


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Flayed 0ne said:


> uh...these books have ALL been on the shelf at my GW for at LEAST a week, we were all sitting around talking about em a few days ago...Black Library needs to update i guess...
> 
> :shok:


Actually it appears your local GW is being naughty and putting the books on the shelves long before they should.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Flayed 0ne said:


> uh...these books have ALL been on the shelf at my GW for at LEAST a week, we were all sitting around talking about em a few days ago...Black Library needs to update i guess...
> 
> :shok:


Yeah what?


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Flayed 0ne said:


> uh...these books have ALL been on the shelf at my GW for at LEAST a week, we were all sitting around talking about em a few days ago...Black Library needs to update i guess...
> 
> :shok:



Wait, what


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> I'd like to know how you became an official reviewer as well, I applied and never heard anything back.


Well, they just sent me a reply saying something like this after I got the invitation:



> Originally Posted by *Black Library* Apologies for the delay, and thanks for your email.
> 
> Yes, of course, we can certainly add you onto our reviews list. Do you also cross-post on Amazon or Goodreads?
> 
> Whats the best address to send the books to?


And a couple of months later I got the books.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Garro: Oath of Moment was released this week or the end of last week where I live, so I guess they arent the only ones considering they are to be realeased in december!


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

all of those except prospero burns have been on the shelf at plymouth GW since monday at least


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

I just went out and bought Dead Men Walking today at my local B&N. Otherwise good for you BoK...and i will now add you to my list of hated people right next to ploss:grin:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

CursedUNTILLDEATH said:


> I just went out and bought Dead Men Walking today at my local B&N. Otherwise good for you BoK...and i will now add you to my list of hated people right next to ploss:grin:


Nice to see that I'm starting to get hated more and more now :so_happy:.



forkmaster said:


> Garro: Oath of Moment was released this week or the end of last week where I live, so I guess they arent the only ones considering they are to be realeased in december!


Good for you k:, although I didn't have to pay for mine. 



jams said:


> all of those except prospero burns have been on the shelf at plymouth GW since monday at least


I don't think your store should have _God King_ yet as it wasn't released for December anyway, and yeah, like I said above - I didn't have to pay for mine either.

Speaking in terms of reviews, my _Garro: Oath of Moment_ review will be up when I get back, and _Dead Men Walking_, I'm halfway through reading, so should finish it tonight maybe. 

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Good for you k:, although I didn't have to pay for mine.


You didn't have to pay either?! you [expletive]!.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> You didn't have to pay either?! you [expletive]!.


ahhh, the benifits of being a black library reviewer :so_happy:.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

You realise this thread is just going to encourage to rest of us to become BL reviewers right? Because if you can do it...


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> You realise this thread is just going to encourage to rest of us to become BL reviewers right? Because if you can do it...


And what has Bane done to be acredited with such angst? :grin:

I don't blame Games Workshop, if I am honest with myself. They don't want reviews that flay novels into their barest scraps, they want intruiging, summarative, paragraph-or-two one's.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Well, Ploss did have a similar sort of thread about it, I guess.

EDIT: And bobss, I don't mind the insults. I'm open to all critisism.


----------



## Worst.Techpriest.Ever (Nov 25, 2010)

Well I'm not going to pretend I'm not jealous.

I _am_, however, going to pretend I'm not sobbing deeply into my pillow out of envy.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Nice to see that I'm starting to get hated more and more now :so_happy:.
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you k:, although I didn't have to pay for mine.


You didnt have to pay for it? Ok now you can add me on the hate-list (people who hate you list).


----------



## Turkeyspit (Jun 11, 2010)

I don't hate you.

But I *did* just order _Dead Men Walking_, _Prospero Burns_, and _The First Heretic_ to put under my Christmas Tree.

When I first saw_ Dead Men Walking_, I thought it was an IG vs. Zombies book, and I got excited. Then I found out it was about the DKoK, and I got even more excited


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I might as well just let you know that I've just got home to find these books in a parcel from Black Library:

_Thunder and Steel_ - Dan Abnett
_Hammer of the Emperor_ - Various Authors
_Broken Honour_ - Robert Earl
_Sword of Vengance_ - Chris Wraight
_The Purging of Kadillus_ - Gav Thorpe
_Savage Scars_ - Andy Hoare
_Helion Rain_ - George Mann

:shok: , :biggrin:.

Bane of Kings Out


----------



## yapyap23 (Jul 18, 2010)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> I might as well just let you know that I've just got home to find these books in a parcel from Black Library:
> 
> _Thunder and Steel_ - Dan Abnett
> _Hammer of the Emperor_ - Various Authors
> ...


You got all of those today . how are you doing it???


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Baron: *Black Library Reviewer.* .





Bane_of_Kings said:


> ahhh, the benifits of being a black library reviewer :so_happy:.


They're both in the previous four pages.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Meh, im only interested in HH novels and any more potential Gaunts Ghosts novels.


----------



## yapyap23 (Jul 18, 2010)

ahhhh. That's cool. So you have to read them pretty fast, huh?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Pretty much, but I can burn through a good book in an afternoon, so I should read and review these pretty quickly.


----------



## yapyap23 (Jul 18, 2010)

that's cool. Wish I could read that fast. It usually takes me a month to read the regular sized ones. I know. Slow reader.


----------

